# Red Top Zebra Breeding



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Here a vid. of my red top zebra in breeding mode.


----------



## vrodolfo (Apr 7, 2011)

Wow...he's quite the show male!

If you ever post the fry for sale...I'd definitely buy.


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

vrodolfo said:


> Wow...he's quite the show male!
> 
> If you ever post the fry for sale...I'd definitely buy.


Thanks! I actually do have fry and will be ready in 1 month. Trying to keep constant stock of them.


----------



## loachman (Jan 21, 2012)

i agree also very nice looking guy. I would be interested also in fry, that is if you come into east end.  

I like that rock cave also, is it natural or did you make it?


----------

